
California approves wide power outages to prevent wildfires - campuscodi
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/california-approves-wide-power-outages-prevent-wildfires-n1012271
======
toomuchtodo
1\. This is a great reason to invest in buried HVDC lines to replace existing
high tension lines. Less need to turn them down when fire conditions are
present, less likely to start a fire underground. [1] Costs are anywhere
between $1.5 million-$5 million per mile.

2\. This is a great reason to find incentives and institute mandates for more
rooftop solar and distributed energy storage (PowerWalls and the like),
instead of generators or battery storage alone for at-risk electrical
consumers. This would also help California reach its renewables mandates and
enables a more resilient electrical grid.

3\. Bury distribution lines as well in fire prone areas when it's efficient to
do so [2].

[1]
[http://www.briantilton.com/NorthernPass/EastonMeeting060715/...](http://www.briantilton.com/NorthernPass/EastonMeeting060715/agenda-
Martland.pdf)

[2] [https://www.utilitydive.com/news/pge-to-bury-distribution-
li...](https://www.utilitydive.com/news/pge-to-bury-distribution-lines-
serving-fire-ravaged-paradise-california/555426/) (PG&E to bury distribution
lines serving fire-ravaged Paradise, California)

